# Can I cut concrete with a Skill Saw



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Obviously I'd need a masonry blade - but how practical is this? I have about 20 feet of concrete to cut which is 4 inches thick - the concrete is about 15 years old, so its hard. If I'm just going to basically destroy the saw, I'll just go rent a Stihl saw with blade. Thanks,


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That's a lot of cutting. I think you will destroy your saw with the dust. Better to rent a concrete saw.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

It'll destroy the saw. Just as important, you'll waste a huge amount of time cutting with an underpowered saw and end up having to rent a proper one anyway. This one is a no-brainer.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I think I would strongly consider renting a concrete saw, or buying a used one if you can find it cheap enough.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, I've never actually cut concrete before, but was thinking that a proper concrete saw would be the better choice. 

Thanks everyone for your experience and advice, certainly appreciated.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Cutting concrete with the proper rented saw is amazingly easy. Go rent one.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

For years I cut concrete with an old worm drive skill saw. Get someone else with a pump-up sprayer to slightly wet as you go to cut down on dust. It will not cut all the way through, but it will give you a clean line. A quicky saw will cut all the way through, and will be easier, accept on your back.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Our Rentall even has a floor model.....like a big electric saw mounted on a dolly, so you don't have to bend over ( Like with the Stihl ) or listen to the noise. Also plug a water hose into it, and no dust ( but a lot of water, which may be a consideration where you're sawing ).

IF you rent a Stihl, look for the model with the hose adapter on the blade guard....does a good job of holding dust down.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I once sawed a 2x2' square hole with diamond blade in a circular saw. What a drag.

20'? No way!

Rent a wet saw that you can push.


----------



## columbiasc (Sep 4, 2009)

Rent a wet saw that you can push.

I agree

been there done it,,rent it


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

You will go through enough of the small blades to pay a big part of the rental outfit.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I have used diamond blades in circular saws and have cut a lot of concrete, use a dry cut blade, (usually segmented not continuous rim) and add some water for dust control and it works well, I have used a grinder with a blade on it to take and cut up a cement block wall and the skil type saws for cutting side walks, walls, and other, not hard you may want to make a series of cuts deeping it each pass,

It is not easy on the saws but they if any quality at all will last for a long time, I know professionals that get a few years using a worm drive skill type saw exclusive for concrete


----------

